# Global Rally 2011



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I know it's a long way off, but just wondering if there are plans for a MHF Global in 2011 - when and where.

Just trying to sort out holiday dates for next year.

I love this bit - planning our moho trips


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I know it's a long way off, but just wondering if there are plans for a MHF Global in 2011 - when and where.


Hi Morag,

It,s being discussed in the staff room at the moment as to where and when. I believe info will be posted as soon as thing are sorted.

Cheers Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about somewhere different for 2011 ??


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> How about somewhere different for 2011 ??


No, no, stick to the South of England (like all the other bleeding rallies).


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

747 said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > How about somewhere different for 2011 ??
> ...


Nothing stopping you from organising a meet :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

747 we get together and Run these Rallies so why dont you organize some "OOP North"
carol has worked hard and done a New Year.
Uncle Norm and Artona have organised Rallies.
Rallies only work if someone puts hard work into it.
We have all the shows covered by the Rally team Lady J and her helpers.
brillo pad, rayC, happy runner all do rallies so come on 747 run a rally. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Hobbyfan can you have one in that lovely garden of yours :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > vicdicdoc said:
> ...


SNAP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're having a rally committee meeting at the moment. The annual 'Global' is on the agenda.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And Im out here trying to keep the peace :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

747 said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > How about somewhere different for 2011 ??
> ...


 I thouht the Global ( hatton) was in the Midlands or has Hatton moved south???


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Southern rallies appeal to me , can fit in at the start or at the end of a channel crossing 8) Keep it up so we can try one


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > vicdicdoc said:
> ...


It's 150 miles due north of Poole, which I believe is known as the Midlands.
I estimate that Darlington to Hatton is about 30 miles further at 180 so it would appear to be fairly central.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.

But, whichever way you look at it, somewhere in the Midlands is most fair for all members.

Gerald


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.
> 
> But, whichever way you look at it, somewhere in the Midlands is most fair for all members.
> 
> Gerald


 I agree totally, trouble is you can't please everybody. Life would be boring if you could!!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.
> 
> But, whichever way you look at it, somewhere in the Midlands is most fair for all members.
> 
> Gerald


Erm, what bit is the midlands??? I know where Stoke on Trent is and Shrewsbury and Welsh Wales so in relation to them where is it??
Am sure its not near Glasgow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.
> 
> But, whichever way you look at it, somewhere in the Midlands is most fair for all members.
> 
> Gerald


Gerald, I presume there is no objection to somebody up north, perhaps 747, organising a Northern Summer Rally similar to the one I am doing in Wimborne in June. 
I'll look forward to seeing it listed as I havn't had a trip further than Yorkshire for a few years.

Ray


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

rayc said:


> It's 150 miles due north of Poole, which I believe is known as the Midlands.
> I estimate that Darlington to Hatton is about 30 miles further at 180 so it would appear to be fairly central.


Fairly central for England maybe, not central for Britain;

Glasgow/Edinburgh to Hatton: 315 miles

Aberdeen to Hatton: 450 miles

Wick (equivalent to Poole, but at the top end) to Hatton: 570 miles


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.
> ...


It's the bit in the middle of England. Hatton is about middle of the Midlands.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I think Hatton's Too far North :!: 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > It's 150 miles due north of Poole, which I believe is known as the Midlands.
> ...


The problem is that MHF are not the CC or C&CC who have a huge membership base covering the UK with membership costing £30+ a year. MHF Rally Group is small, with no membership fee, and if you want a well attended Global it has got to be somewhere that the members will come too. The Rally staff who are all volunteers are primarily southerly based with some notable exceptions such as scottie and Uncle Norm. 
Steve and Catherine, along with Lin and Pete, have organised rallies in Cornwall so I do not see why there cannot be a 'Borders' Rally Coordinator who can organise rallies in the north. All it need is a volunteer and I am sure that Jaquie and Jenny would welcome them with open arms.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

moblee said:


> Well I think Hatton's Too far North


Too far West for me :wink:

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Somewhere like this ????
http://www.know-britain.com/caravan_sites/peakland_caravan_camping_park.html

http://www.carsingtoncaravaning.co.uk/Home.aspx?page=AboutUs

come on 747 you must know sites that we can go to :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Somewhere like this ????
> http://www.know-britain.com/caravan_sites/peakland_caravan_camping_park.html
> 
> http://www.carsingtoncaravaning.co.uk/Home.aspx?page=AboutUs
> ...


Mavis, Peakland is adults only. Are you trying to tell Moblee something? Ray


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cost*



geraldandannie said:


> The problem is finding a suitable location. We need to have space for >100 vans, some under cover space would be good, and things to do in the area. Cost is an issue, too.
> 
> But, whichever way you look at it, somewhere in the Midlands is most fair for all members.
> 
> Gerald


cost probably not an issue at Hatton. The lady I spoke a while ago said the use of the rally field could be free for charitable causes. There used to be a sign advertising this too, so worth checking for 2011. So, if the rally fees were paid to the marshalls and then bulked up, these funds could be paid to the MHF charity for 2011. A weekend of fun for all, a fortune raised for the good cause and publicity for Hatton when the giant paper cheque is handed over and featured in the press.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Peakland £13 a night 8O 8O 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayc said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere like this ????
> ...


No sorry those sites are creeping in more and more but Im just trying to show that Camping sites are listed that also have rally fields and they do a special price


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Peakland £13 a night 8O 8O
> 
> Gerald


I thought it was northerners that were tight--get a grip :lol: :lol: :lol:

they did special rates for rally's.

But MHFacts members know where the good sites are just trying to start them off.
Have you agreed to Hatton again.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayc said:


> Mavis, Peakland is adults only. Are you trying to tell Moblee something? Ray


Thanks Ray
I don't think mavis has got anything against me 8O.... That can be proved in a court of law  :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> Have you agreed to Hatton again.


No. Still under discussion.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is uncle norm in on it he has a lovely drive and also a great field behind him Im sure we could have an Elsan point as well. Its in the Garden.
100 m/homes might block the drains though.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> 100 m/homes might block the drains though.


Knowing Norman, I'm sure he's got a set of rods to clear them, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i know of a place that will hold up to 250 mh's but its in the south west of england 
see here
chapter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a field organised. 8O 

In the Orkneys. :lol: 

Rayc Darlington is nearly 40 miles south of Gateshead so Hatton is not equidistant.

Lucy2. You need somewhere where there is something to see and do. Sorry but I cannot help you there. All we have locally is The Baltic Arts Centre, The Sage music centre, Newcastle, the Metro Centre, Hadrians Wall, a beautiful coastline with miles of quiet golden beaches and Northumberland has the highest density of castles in the UK. There will probably be a Bingo Hall for you, so it is not all bad news.  

Next time you suvverners rush up to Scotland for the midge biting season, you should try stopping off for half an hour. We will not bite you, well, some of us might but it is not as bad as London. More dangerous than Kabul it said on the BBC.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

There is always Rutland Water.

Although expensive Longleat is brilliant. We went to a Rally there listening to the Lions and looking over at the house priceless.

Sonja


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The Ambleside Aire has a field next to it and the football ground next to that. The football ground has been used for CC or CCC Rallies IIRC. The football ground may also rent out their club house.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> There is always Rutland Water.
> 
> Although expensive Longleat is brilliant. We went to a Rally there listening to the Lions and looking over at the house priceless.
> 
> Sonja


or just raid the chicken house 
chapter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Agree Longleat is good but if the rally area is where I have rallied before and its wet, you will need more than a 4x4 to tow every one on and off. The ground is exceedingly soft.

On the other hand >Ebdon Bow< has very good ground. I got off their rally field at the time the Masters golf was awash across the other side of the channel. Those at the Western "do" on at the same time at Brean may recall the level of rain we had!

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there nothing in Yorkshire 
How about York Rugby Club??? I have stayed there with C&CC holiday rallies.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I think if the Rally is exceptionally good distance becomes secondary. I am very gratefull that so many members are coming from the UK to my meet in Spain there will also be plenty of others from other parts of Spain. I will be very dissapointed if anyone leaves here saying they did not enjoy. But will be trying very hard to make sure this does not happen. The answer must be that 747 tries to find somewhere locally and gives it a go. Its not a problem doing something in an area that you are familier with and know all the good places to visit. I have joined MHF 4 times at Rallies in the UK but I only live about 1200 miles away


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Is there nothing in Yorkshire
> How about York Rugby Club??? I have stayed there with C&CC holiday rallies.


Mavis, Good site but Yorksire Region run their THS at the BH. This Year it was 1st July - 29th August 2010. Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray thanks for that-- but why dont you look in the Out and About as they have all the Rally Fields listed and what's on around right through the country as they use the sites for Holiday Rallies.

Even Sandringham has a rally field :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> Is there nothing in Yorkshire
> How about York Rugby Club??? I have stayed there with C&CC holiday rallies.


The CC's National is in Yorkshire this year. :wink:

peedee


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If all you need is Elsan disposal and fresh water, I can start looking.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The MCC Northern Counties had a big rally (Tall Ships) at the Mayfair Centre at Seaton Carew just outside Hartlepool. 
We thought it was a very good venue. Grass and Hard Standing, good club on site which we had the use of, Bus stop nearby for Hartlepool /Stockton & Middlesbrough. Nature Reserve and Beach Opposite.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> The MCC Northern Counties had a big rally (Tall Ships) at the Mayfair Centre at Seaton Carew just outside Hartlepool.
> We thought it was a very good venue. Grass and Hard Standing, good club on site which we had the use of, Bus stop nearby for Hartlepool /Stockton & Middlesbrough. Nature Reserve and Beach Opposite.


And, it is closer to a half way point between Lands End and John O'Groats, than Hatton ever will be. :wink:

It sounds like a decent venue.

Cheers,

Jock. (Only 1.5 hours from Hatton). :wink:


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*Global rally 2011*

Have I missed something? I there no Global rally in 2011? I did note that the mods were in discussion mode! has there been a decision?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Have I missed something? I there no Global rally in 2011? I did note that the mods were in discussion mode! has there been a decision?


I thought it was me. Perhaps the meeting is still on :lol:

Startford Racecourse is almost the centre of England (by about 10 miles) and is good for a large rally.

The geographic centre of Great Britain is on Brennand Farm, near the Lancashire village of Dunsop Bridge. (Near Clitheroe)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Global rally 2011*



ktesis said:


> Have I missed something? I there no Global rally in 2011? I did note that the mods were in discussion mode! has there been a decision?


The moderators have nothing to do with rallies I'm afraid, it's the rally staff who organise them.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gaspode & Clianthus - Moderator & Rally Admin
your still down as rally Ken :wink: so is there a global :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How about Calais Aire/ Yacht Basin, then we could go our seperate ways.  

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Gaspode & Clianthus - Moderator & Rally Admin
> your still down as rally Ken :wink: so is there a global :wink:


Ah - you got it a bit wrong there Mavis, I'm not officially rally staff, the admin bit is just general admin. :wink: As for Clianthus - it'd be more than my life is worth to post on her behalf.  
I just wanted to make sure the mods weren't blamed for rallies, they get blamed for everthing else after all. :lol:

As for the global - well I really don't know - and that's an honest answer. 8O There's a rally listed for August bank holiday at Hatton but the "Global" name hasn't been allocated and I think it's planned to be rather more of a relaxing occasion than it has been in the past. But I have to say "what's in a name"?

The rally staff have a meeting later this week, maybe we'll know more after that?


GEMMY said:



> How about Calais Aire/ Yacht Basin


That'd suit me nicely ta. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's why I suggested it Ken. :lol: 

tony


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

gaspode said:


> As for Clianthus - it'd be more than my life is worth to post on her behalf.
> I just wanted to make sure the mods weren't blamed for rallies, they get blamed for everthing else after all. :lol:
> 
> As for the global - well I really don't know - and that's an honest answer. 8O There's a rally listed for August bank holiday at Hatton but the "Global" name hasn't been allocated and I think it's planned to be rather more of a relaxing occasion than it has been in the past. But I have to say "what's in a name"?
> ...


Thought I had better make an appearance on behalf of the Rally Staff :wink:

There is no Global Rally planned for 2011.

The rally at Hatton at August Bank Hol is just as it says in the description:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=314

It's a relaxing, cheap, Bank Holiday rally and NOT the Global.


----------

